# Xorg error after updating (Nvidia related)



## YZMSQ (May 22, 2014)

Hi,
I updated my ports tree and applications installed in my computer just now, however, after that, Xorg complains some errors in  /var/log/Xorg.0.log when I try to start X:

```
justin@darkgeek.pts/0 ~ % grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    25.958] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    26.494] (EE) Version mismatch detected between the NVIDIA libglx.so
[    26.494] (EE) and libnvidia-glcore.so shared libraries (libglx.so version:
[    26.494] (EE) 331.67; libnvidia-glcore.so version: 331.49).
[    26.494] (EE) Please try reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
[    26.494] (EE) NVIDIA GLX: No supported server extension ABI found.
[    26.494] (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
[    26.633] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X
[    26.633] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X
[    26.633] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If
[    26.633] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try
[    26.633] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
[    27.627] (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
[    27.630] (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
[    27.633] (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
```
I have reinstalled the x11/nvidia-driver and rebooted my computer many times but errors remain here. So did I miss something? Thanks.


----------



## chrbr (May 22, 2014)

I have recently run a GeForce8400GS using the driver x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv with the lines in /etc/make.conf as below:

```
WITH_NEW_XORG=YES
WITH_GALLIUM=YES
```
Of course the video adapter is not the bleeding edge. I hope you will find a way to make your hardware work as expected!


----------



## cpm@ (May 23, 2014)

Did you update recently the Xorg libraries? If not, read the following entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING.

```
% pkg updating -d 20140416
```


----------



## YZMSQ (May 23, 2014)

cpm said:
			
		

> Did you update recently the Xorg libraries? If not, read the following entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING.
> 
> ```
> % pkg updating -d 20140416
> ```


Well, I updated those Xorg libraries one month ago as the /usr/ports/UPDATING indicated, and the problem arises after the update of x11/nvidia-driver.


----------



## YZMSQ (May 23, 2014)

chrbr said:
			
		

> I have recently run a GeForce8400GS using the driver x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv with the lines in /etc/make.conf as below:
> 
> ```
> WITH_NEW_XORG=YES
> ...





			
				cpm said:
			
		

> Did you update recently the Xorg libraries? If not, read the following entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING.
> 
> ```
> % pkg updating -d 20140416
> ```


Hi, thank you for your reply. I reinstalled every package via pkgng just now and it works like a charm.


----------

